# Prix global application iphone & ipad



## franz1 (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais créer une application iphone qui permettrais de recenser des produits de mon entreprise et un peu de texte.

Selon les tutoriels que j'ai vu l'application que je voudrais créer est très basique et je pense pouvoir la concevoir moi meme grace a X-code

Quels budget dois-je prévoir ? Pour X-code et pour la mettre dans l'app store ? et si je veux la faire développer par un professionnel (ou un amateur pasionné) ?

Ps. ce serais une application gratuite.

Bonne journée,

C.


----------



## Rez2a (5 Mars 2011)

Ben Xcode est gratuit, donc si c'est toi qui la développe, ça te coûtera beaucoup de temps et 80 pour prendre l'abonnement d'un an chez Apple permettant de publier ton appli sur l'App Store.
Pour un pro, difficile à dire... quelques milliers d' j'imagine.


----------



## franz1 (5 Mars 2011)

merci de ta reponse Rez2a,

je peux telecharger Xcode developper mon appli, copier coller le code et la mettre sur l'app store ?

C'est gratuit dans ce cas non ? 

Enjoy !


----------



## Rez2a (5 Mars 2011)

Non ; pour télécharger Xcode c'est gratuit, il te suffit de créer un compte développeur chez Apple et tu pourras télécharger Xcode et le SDK iOS.
Après, tu fais ce que tu veux de Xcode, coder tes applis, les lancer dans le simulateur iPhone/iPad sur ordi, etc.
Par contre, tu es obligé de t'acquitter de 80&#8364; pour upgrader ton compte développeur gratuit à un compte développeur iOS, ce qui te donne le droit de créer un certificat développeur et des profils de provisionnement, qui te permettront d'exécuter tes applis sur des iPhone/iPad et de les publier sur l'App Store.

Bref, la seule limite du compte gratuit, c'est de ne pas pouvoir exécuter ton appli sur un appareil réel (obligé de les exécuter sur ordi) et de ne pas pouvoir publier sur l'App Store.


----------



## ntx (5 Mars 2011)

franz1 a dit:


> je peux telecharger Xcode developper mon appli, copier coller le code et la mettre sur l'app store ?


Attention quand même à ne pas faire n'importe quoi : les codes sources sont protégés par des droits d'auteur et des licences d'utilisation.


----------



## franz1 (5 Mars 2011)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

bonne journée,

C.


----------

